# ATO: How does GST work?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*How does GST work?*










*23 December 2019*

Goods and Services Tax (GST) is a 10% tax paid on most goods and services sold or consumed in Australia.

You must register for GST if:

you run a business or enterprise that has a turnover of $75,000 or more per year
run a not-for-profit organisation that has a turnover of $150,000 or more per year
if you're a taxi or ride-sourcing driver.
If you're not registered for GST, check each month to see whether you've reached the registration turnover threshold, or are likely to reach it. If you do, you need to register for GST within 21 days.

If you are registered for GST you:

need to include GST in the price of your sales, unless they are GST-free or input-taxed
can claim credits for GST included in the price of goods and services you buy for your business or enterprise
can account for GST on either a cash or non-cash basis (the method you use will affect when you report and claim GST)
will need to lodge an activity statement to report and pay the GST you have collected and claim credits for the GST you have paid.
*Next steps:*

Registering for GST
When to charge GST (and when not to)
Claiming GST credits
GST-free-sales
Input-taxed sales
Accounting for GST in your business
How to lodge your BAS
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/GST-and-excise/How-does-GST-work-/


----------

